

Distributed Continuous Integration - Keep the Mainline Clean - varsketiz
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/96937/Distributed-Continuous-Integration-Keep-the-Mainline-Clean.aspx

======
daigoba66
What this approach doesn't solve, as far as I can tell, is the problem of
eventually merging together two or more long-lived feature/dev branches. Sure,
you know you have no conflicts with mainline because you continuously
integrate that back into your work. But what about everyone else's branch?

The point, I thought, of Jez Humble's definition of CI is that you are
continuously integrating /everyone/ and /everything/ specifically to prevent
the above problem.

~~~
mpchlets
If you have one long running branch, no issues since you do a mergeback often.
All other production-ready code is integrated immediately, so all code is
integrated in the long-running branch.

If you have 2 or more long-running branches, then you put them behind a
centralized point and merge them up to this development branch which has a
mergeback from production-ready code - so all code is integrated.

Either way, you can still integrate all code, its just not in the line of the
flow towards production.

